# scangauge II X gauge code problem



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Did you use the GM CANSF code? GM now uses the CAN-OBD-II protocol.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

Yes, I tried the gm specific cansf codes with no luck, I think I'm gonna be forced to spend an hour trying all the codes on the universal cansf page :-( knock should work tho and it has me dumbfounded! 

Sent from Ru5ty's galaxy S III


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I never got the xguages working on the cruze before I got rid of the scanguage. worked great on my last car, reprogrammed for the correct protocol the cruze uses with no luck. 

Contacted scanguageII they were no help at all & stated known issues caused with the scanguage in the cruze. said it would work great for awhile then could cause strange service lights that there appears to be no fix for.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

they said with the latest update there should no longer be any problems, all other pre programmed gauges work great, except xgauge . im using 6.2


----------

